# If you like Catfishing? You should try it.



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*There are several public access areas that are for fishing on Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay.*

If you want to find out why Lake Erie's Sandusky Bay is considered the #1 Channel Catfishing destination in the United States? I recommend checking it out. 
If you are shore-bound, you can fish the State Fishing Access.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fished the bay for a few hours last Thursday. Didn't put in a lot of effort and caught around a dozen.


----------

